# Fishless-Cycling



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

Fishless cycling
This is a method which uses pure ammonia to start the nitrogen cycle in a new aquarium, rather than the wastes of a few unlucky fish! The method was popularised by Dr. Chris Cow, whose articles are linked below. Essentially, the ammonia solution is added to the aquarium daily. When the ammonia-converting bacteria have established, the ammonia reading should fall back to zero overnight. The addition of ammonia is continued at a reduced level to keep the process going as nitrites rise and then subsequently fall as the nitrite-converting bacteria become established. When nitrites read zero, the tank is cycled and a water change is carried out to reduce any resulting nitrate before fish are added.
The advantages of this method are obvious - no fish are exposed to the toxic waste products during the cycling process. It also means the aquarium can be stocked with more fish straight away, as there is a full compliment of bacteria established. The fish wastes essentially take the place of the ammonia additions. More details on fishless cycling can be found in Dr. Cow's articles:

http://www.tomgriffin.com/aquamag/cycling.html

http://www.tomgriffin.com/aquamag/cycle2.html

I found this document here : http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/cycling2.htm


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow pretty interesting


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

some people add cubes of organic matter, i.e meat and let that carry the process through


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I used the fishless cycle and it work very well. When I added in my Ps at the end of the cycle I had no change in ammonia or nitrite. It built up a ton of bacteria since you load the tank pretty heavy with ammonia. You do have to do a huge water change at the end of the cycle since your nitrate will be off the chart.


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

You can add the full compliment of fish after a fishless cycle and like mentioned, a wc. It's best to turn the heater up to high 80's as this will shorten the cycling time.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

wow maybe i will try a fishless cycle with my next tank, Hopefuly that will be soon. It seems better than the normal goldfish cycle. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

well i just used this on a 40 gallon tank, took 4 days to cycle with an established filter


----------

